# Hello!



## Hobberty (Feb 27, 2010)

I am new to martial arts, and I realized that I had joined a McDojo, after looking around. I really want to learn martial arts, but cannot find a good not mcdojo of almost any kind in my area. (If you know, help would be appreciated http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85260)
Anyhow,
Hi!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry you fell your firts experence is in a McDojo. 
That being said you can still learn from that school if the instructor is any good and actualy has knowledge in his art.


BTW:  welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2010)

McDojo's does not mean good quality in some classes, I would ask thew instructor does he have a harder class for you since you are more serious than alot of others taking a MA.


----------



## Hobberty (Feb 27, 2010)

I did ask. He said it doesn't matter, they put you by age.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Feb 27, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome, and enjoy. Reputably is key to any business, ask, look around, ask questions. Martial talk is a very good place to accomplish that. Good luck.


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2010)

Hobberty said:


> I am new to martial arts, and I realized that I had joined a McDojo, after looking around. I really want to learn martial arts, but cannot find a good not mcdojo of almost any kind in my area. (If you know, help would be appreciated http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85260)
> Anyhow,
> Hi!


The art could be sound. Good luck and happy posting.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome

A couple of questions

Did you like the school you were at?

Were you learning?

If so then who cares what anyone else labels it.


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome
> 
> A couple of questions
> 
> ...



what he said. Regardless if mcdojo's have a bad rep, there are some good instructors in them.


----------

